# E-Mail Versand über Google Mail Account mit 750-880/881 und dem 750-820X



## .:WAGOsupport:. (18 Februar 2015)

Hallo WAGO-Forum Mitglieder,

im Zusammenhang mit dem häufig genutzten Feature "Mailversand" auf der Basis des 750-880/881 und dem 750-820X sind bei der Verwendung der „WagoLibSecureMail_01.lib“ und einem Google Mail Account folgende Erläuterungen zu berücksichtigen:


-DE--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Seit kurzem ist die Nutzung der „WagoLibSecureMail_01.lib“ in Kombination mit Google-Mail nicht mehr möglich. Das Senden einer Email wird vom Funktionsbaustein „SMAIL_Client“ mit der Fehlermeldung <_SMAIL_ERROR: Invalid response, expecting „235 – Authentication OK“ telegram> _abgebrochen.
Ursache für dieses Verhalten ist die Änderung des Authentifizierungsverfahrens auf „OAuth 2.0“ durch Google. Um weiterhin die „WagoLibSecureMail_01.lib“ in Verbindung mit Google-Mail nutzen zu können, müssen Einstellungen im Google-Konto angepasst werden. Derzeit gibt es dazu zwei Möglichkeiten:


2-Wege Authentifizierung aktivieren und ein anwendungsspezifisches Passwort für den Zugriff über „WagoLibSecureMail_01.lib“ vergeben:
2-Wege Authentifizierung aktivieren: https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/185839?hl=de
Anwendungsspezifisches Passwort einrichten: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/1173270?hl=de

Zugriff für Applikationen ohne „OAuth 2.0“ Unterstützung generell zulassen:
https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255
 
-EN--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The combination of „WagoLibSecureMail_01.lib“ and Google-Mail has stopped to function recently. The function block “SMAIL_Client” interrupts the email transmission and returns the error message_ <SMAIL_ERROR: Invalid response, expecting „235 – Authentication OK“ telegram>._
Reason for this behavior is that Google has changed to a different authentication method named "OAuth 2.0". To continue to use “WagoLibSecureMail_01.lib" in combination with Google-Mail, settings must be adapted in your Google account. Currently there are two options available:


Enable 2-Step authentication an set an application specific password for “WagoLibSecureMail_01.lib” access:
Enable 2-Step authentication: https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/185839?hl=en
Set application specific password: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/1173270?hl=en

Admit access for applications without “OAuth 2.0” support in general:
https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255

Selbstverständlich werden wir Euch auch zukünftig über Besonderheiten der Provider informieren, damit auch weiterhin der Versand von SSL/TLS verschlüsselten E-Mails aus der Applikation heraus möglich ist.


----------



## ms4wago (27 Dezember 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Google hat ja anscheinend im Mai diesen Jahres die Zugriffsmöglichkeiten auf den Mail Account weiter eingeschränkt. Deshalb hole ich mal den alten Beitrag wieder hoch und hätte folgende Frage:

Gibt es aktuell noch die Möglichkeit mit dem Controller 750-82xx und Codesys 2.3 über einen Google Account Mails zu versenden? 

Ich bekomme leider dabei folgenden Fehler "SMAIL_ERROR: Invalid response, expecting "235 - Authentication OK " telegram". Den gleichen Fehler bekomme ich übrigens auch bei dem Versuch über einen Telekom Account.

Aktuelle nutze ich Arcor/Vodafone. Leider macht der aber bei "größeren" Dateianhängen Probleme und würde deshalb nach einer alternative suchen.


----------

